# How much can u trust Hard Disk Sentinel, Hard Drive Inspector and HDDLife?



## puma99dk| (Jul 22, 2011)

how much can u trust these applications when it comes to measuring performance and health on your harddrives?

i srsly don't trust them anymore, bcs they tell me different things about all my drives 






my WDC 2TB u see in the windows are like 16days old or something


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 22, 2011)

Only the opinion of Data Lifeguard Diagnostic matters.  If it claims the drive is dead, you can open a warranty claim with them.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 22, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Only the opinion of Data Lifeguard Diagnostic matters.  If it claims the drive is dead, you can open a warranty claim with them.



nice bcs i have had some problems scanning my Raptor for errors, so it would be nice to get it check before i will install new Windows 7 this weekend or next week ^^;


----------



## Jetster (Jul 22, 2011)

HDtune is the only one I use. Sometimes more information is not a good thing


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 22, 2011)

There's DOS versions available too if you're interested:
http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=608&sid=3&lang=en


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 22, 2011)

Crystaldiskinfo is also good to use. At least in my experience.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 22, 2011)

Another vote for *Crystal Disk Info*. Why?

I was having severe problems with BSOD's. Have tested EVERYTHING and i was still getting them.
I also checked my HDD with various SMART monitoring tools like Active@ Disk Monitor, HDDLife and few other less known and they all said everything is fine. Then i installed CrystalDiskInfo and there was a warning with a light next to re-allocation sectors entry and i think some other i can't remember. So i bought a new HDD and the problems were gone, no more BSOD's.
After this incident, i'm running CrystalDiskInfo on all my systems at home. Just to be sure before something decides to die...

It doesn't have fancy "Health remaining" bars but it seems to work the best in my case.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 22, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> There's DOS versions available too if you're interested:
> http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=608&sid=3&lang=en



already testing from Windows, i have run the quick test and soon the Extended will be done no errors yet, i just guess that my Windows 7 needs a reinstall, i can't even install, uninstall or something else than my pc freezes sometime even without antivirus so i guess windows is fucked 

View attachment 42963


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 22, 2011)

If anything is overclocked, put it back to stock.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 22, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If anything is overclocked, put it back to stock.



only thing that's actually clocked is my memory, if u call 2847mhz oc on a i7-860 @ 2,80ghz 

i do 2008mhz on my 2000mhz memory i dunno why i can't hit 2000mhz in the bios of my Asus Maximus III Gene

and my Raptor passed Quick and Extended test in WD's DLGDIAG


----------



## HTC (Jul 22, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> *Only the opinion of Data Lifeguard Diagnostic matters.*  If it claims the drive is dead, you can open a warranty claim with them.



To you, maybe.

I bought HDD Sentinel because i seemed to have HDD problems and this prog confirmed it (1 bad sector, as shown in attached pic #1). Not only that, but it showed the other HDD, which i thought was fine, had 286 bad sectors (only had 2 HDDs, @ the time).

Tried to find the screenie i took where it showed 286 bad sectors but it seems i no longer have it. Anyway, it did say warranty claim wasn't still possible but i RMAed the HDD anyway using that screenie as well as the report it generated and they sent me another HDD which is 100% OK.

It has other modes as well as this one (attached pic #2): one of the reasons i like this prog.

My only complaint with this prog is that it can't read my RAID 10 HDD's but that's Adaptec's fault, apparently: tried the prog you referred and it also doesn't read


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jul 22, 2011)

One thing I can tell ya, these stuff may be reliable in giving you these readings, but a working-dead drive will bite you when you expect it the least!  Don't ask me how I know this. If its gonna leave you, it rarely gives clues. Sometimes you might get lucky and hear and experience weird things, but my drive bit the dust without warning, losing countless stuff that I most likely will never get again. Now its backup, backup and backup mode lol.


----------



## qubit (Jul 22, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> how much can u trust these applications when it comes to measuring performance and health on your harddrives?
> 
> i srsly don't trust them anymore, bcs they tell me different things about all my drives
> 
> ...



All these readouts seem pretty consistent to me, so what don't you like about them?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 22, 2011)

qubit said:


> All these readouts seem pretty consistent to me, so what don't you like about them?



u kinda blind? HDDlife says Heath: 64% and Performance 83% and Hard Disk Sentinel and Hard Drive Inspector says 100% to both


----------



## qubit (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh yeah, duh! Must be.  I'd say that HDD Life is pants and the others are ok, then.


----------

